# FIFA proposing Women's World Cup every 2 years



## Dubs (Dec 20, 2019)

I think this is a great idea.  Keep that iron hot and capitalize on the popularity of the competition.


----------



## SoccerJones (Dec 23, 2019)

Dubs said:


> I think this is a great idea.  Keep that iron hot and capitalize on the popularity of the competition.


yah i don't know..im 50/50 on this.  once every 4 years is great because there's a build up for it.  every two years seems too frequent BUT allows teams to possibly change players.


----------



## MWN (Dec 24, 2019)

The idea has a little merit.  International soccer competitions are:

Summer Olympics (2020, 2024, 2028)
Men's World Cup (2022, 2026, 2030)
Women's World Cup (2019, 2023, 2027)

At the professional level, Women's soccer is not profitable both here and abroad.  It will likely never be profitable.  

At the International Competition level, its profitable because advertisers are looking to simply associate their brand with women's sport (P&G) and get much better bang for their buck.  From purely a business standpoint, if international competition was held every two years, we could reduce the need to rely on the unprofitable element and push friendlies and regional competition, thereby putting the money where it matters.


----------



## SoccerJones (Dec 24, 2019)

MWN said:


> The idea has a little merit.  International soccer competitions are:
> 
> Summer Olympics (2020, 2024, 2028)
> Men's World Cup (2022, 2026, 2030)
> ...


I can't speak for international profits, but I can speak to the WSPL they had.  It was a good product but the owners never did a good job at marketing the league and the same thing goes for the current model in the usa.  I remember when the 99ers were trying to grow the game (on the women's side) they were always running free clinics all over the USA and they were the show.  They need to get back to those days but don't think that will ever happen again..these players are above it and want to get paid OR charge 5k for a week long camp...smdh


----------

